# Laptop/Chartplotter



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I've downloaded a free chartplotter program to run on my laptop using a cheap USB GPS. The program (SeaClear) seems to meet my needs very well, though it is not the most intuitive program I've ever seen, I've figured out how to create a route and other basic funtions and confirmed it works.

The question is, how to run my AC powered laptop while sailing. I've looked at the posts refering to inverters, but there seems to be a mixed bag. It looks like the cigarette lighter plug inverters leave a lot to be desired while hardwiring one or using a portable clipped to the battery has their own drawbacks.

So how should I proceed? I definitely want to power the laptop and I'd like to be able to power an LCD TV, but that is not as important as being able to run the laptop.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

There is a bunch of car adapters for laptops available. Every manufacturer offers one for the brand as an option. They are 12 DC to whatever DC your laptop uses. Technically speaking, all laptops are DC powered, and most of them are 12V DC, same as a boat. 
Small 300-400 watt DC to AC inverters are quite reliable too. Problems starts when they are either less or more powerful. Less powerful ones can not handle current fluctuation, more powerful ones require permanent installation and careful wiring.

I used both approaches in my truck and the boat with success.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I've used a West Marine 400w plug in inverter, and am currently using a Kingston adapter w/built in inverter, that plugs into a cigarette lighter outlet, as well as having a AC plug as well. The WM inverter is much cheaper, and I only bought the Kingston because my AC to laptop adapter went out. Both have worked well for me.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

midlifesailor said:


> I've downloaded a free chartplotter program to run on my laptop using a cheap USB GPS. The program (SeaClear) seems to meet my needs very well, though it is not the most intuitive program I've ever seen, I've figured out how to create a route and other basic funtions and confirmed it works.
> 
> The question is, how to run my AC powered laptop while sailing. I've looked at the posts refering to inverters, but there seems to be a mixed bag. It looks like the cigarette lighter plug inverters leave a lot to be desired while hardwiring one or using a portable clipped to the battery has their own drawbacks.
> 
> So how should I proceed? I definitely want to power the laptop and I'd like to be able to power an LCD TV, but that is not as important as being able to run the laptop.


Why not a dedicated chart plotter that can be mounted at the helm? They are far more reliable, I find substantially easier to use, plus they draw MUCH less current than a plugged in laptop. My MacBook Pro can draw up to 7 amps through the inverter. There are no 12v adapters for the Mac. My PC based laptop draws about 5.4 amps through a manufacturer supplied 12v charger..

I used a PC based plotting system and canned it very quickly in favor of a dedicated chart plotter. Having it at your finger tips/helm is priceless and many of the Garmin's now come PRE-LOADED with all the US charts..

I still run chart plotting software on my PC (not my Mac) but I never actually use it for navigation just planning..

I purchased a 19" Polaroid TV at Target that has an AC to DC converter and it runs on 12v.. With the DVD running it draws about 5.2 amps..


----------



## noreault (May 14, 2008)

Your best bet is a power supply with DC adaptor, such as Igo or Targus. These will provide the correct DC power for the laptop. They can also charge a second device such as cell phone or music player. They come with changeable tips so you can use with new devices with different power requirements.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

Our Fujitsu laptop with a core-duo processor is currently drawing 2.5 amps through a west marine 150W cigarette plug inverter. Simple, and works well. If you buy a chart plotter, you do get the advantage of a chart at the wheel but the disadvantage of paying extra to buy charts and the proprietary version of every technological advance like AIS.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> Our Fujitsu laptop with a core-duo processor is currently drawing 2.5 amps through a west marine 150W cigarette plug inverter. Simple, and works well. If you buy a chart plotter, you do get the advantage of a chart at the wheel but the disadvantage of paying extra to buy charts and the proprietary version of every technological advance like AIS.


True, but if any water hits your laptop, kiss it goodby and if you keep it below and singlehand ....... You get the picture.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd second getting a dedicated chartplotter. The small Garmin units, like the older 192C or the newer 440 come with all of the US Coastal charts pre-loaded. They're IPX7 water resistance rated, and are very simple to use and draw much less power than a laptop. They're also usable at the helm and not going to die if they get splashed. 

However, if you're talking about using your laptop on the boat, that's a different story. I just don't think using it as a chartplotter, while underway, is all that great an idea. It is far more prone to failure than a dedicated chartplotter and uses far more energy.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a similar challenge. I solved it by buying one of those car jump start battery systems. It has about 30 amps of juice and charges when the engine is running or from my solar panel. It alone runs my laptop for about 8 hours (it is an old laptop). I find it quite convenient. It also has many other uses onboard.


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

Targus Group | Leading Provider of Laptop Cases, Bags and Accessories is the way to go. Cheap, reliable, and very efficient. You'll find tons of options there. This is how I power my/wife laptop ....


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

*DC Adapter*

Look for a device called Juice70, made by iGo. It is a universal power supply for laptops and other DC devices. It will accept either AC or DC and it comes with a selection of tips to fit different devices, including the Macs. Available at Radio Shacks. DC connection uses a cigarette lighter connection. I use them in the US, overseas and on airplanes.

LakeEscape


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

The laptop will be at the nav station. I have a couple of GPS's that could be pressed into service at the helm, one with XM weather and capable of using Garmin BlueChart, but I hate to use it on a boat as its and integral part of my airplanes navigation suite. 

I probably will add GPS at the helm, but want to wait while I consider the pros and cons of a multifunction unit combining chartplotter and radar vs something like the 440/540. 

In the meantime, the laptop just provides a whole lot more screen real estate than the portable units and as I won't be single handing and the boat moves at 7Kts max, I feel like checking postion at the nav station should not be too big a deal for the short term. If it proves to be too big a PITA ii will make the rationalization to buy yet another GPS an easier sell.

I think I'll just try to iGo route. If it works it will run the chartplotter software while I decide if it works for me and we can watch DVD's at anchor either way.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

halekai36 said:


> Why not a dedicated chart plotter that can be mounted at the helm? They are far more reliable, I find substantially easier to use, plus they draw MUCH less current than a plugged in laptop. My MacBook Pro can draw up to 7 amps through the inverter. There are no 12v adapters for the Mac. My PC based laptop draws about 5.4 amps through a manufacturer supplied 12v charger..
> 
> I used a PC based plotting system and canned it very quickly in favor of a dedicated chart plotter. Having it at your finger tips/helm is priceless and many of the Garmin's now come PRE-LOADED with all the US charts..
> 
> I still run chart plotting software on my PC (not my Mac) but I never actually use it for navigation just planning..


I do the same as you.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I would posit an exception to this: I have a pilothouse cutter. Consequently, it is no big deal to have a laptop mounted near the helm (away from the Ritchie compass, though).

I have a late-'90s Raymarine monochrome plotter that is great for SOG/lat and long, but which takes $200, not-particularly-good cartridges. Frankly, a good set of paper charts, Notice to Mariners, and laptop plotting (full colour, loads of screen space) makes sense.

Another way to beat the chartplotter bind is to get a touch-screen or with IR capabilities for the helm that is "weatherized", like the sort of tablet PCs technicians use in the field. Or you could have an IR screen on an armature that swings out into the companionway linked to a mini- or pico-ITX fanless PC stowed away in the cabinetry. These units draw far less than a chartplotter, but have all the flexibility of a full PC. They just aren't cutting-edge processors, but in my experience, a five-year-old laptop is powerful enough for every nav, e-mail and SSB task aboard.

Finally, one could get one of the new mini-laptops like the Asus PC EEE and run a USB feed to a bigger screen as needed.

The convenience of having a sealable bag and removing the PC for use ashore (and away from thieves) is considerable, and I consider the power draw argument specious because you aren't going to run the PC plot continuously like a video game...or you don't need to. You need it just for approaching anticipated obstacles like shoals or harbours at night, etc., because a track through "blue squares" doesn't require plotting. A paper chart or a chart book suffices for that....it's basic pilotage. Besides, you frequently make amps from the motor when you approach a harbour, because you've taken the sail down. Very few people these days sail into an anchorage at night, with no engine.

Just my .02, as I think 10" chart plotters are a bit of a rip-off. If I was running a 15 foot RIB for fun at night, I would have a different view. I know an 87 year old at our club who still dives, and he uses his RIB to dive on wrecks, etc. and he fitted a large NorthStar display to his center console in his Avon RIB. For him, that makes perfect sense...he takes it on in all weathers.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

A word of caution: If you're going to buy a cigarette-lighter plug-in inverter, make sure it has a big enough power rating.

I got burnt recently buying a 150W one to charge our HP laptop (using the "90 Watt" AC power supply) on our recent trip to the Lakes only to find it couldn't handle it. 

Reading the fine print on the power supply later (with no laptop I had plenty of time!) it said 110-240V @ 2.5A.. in-rush current.  

Don't buy anything less than 300W for a new wide-screen laptop or you'll fall for the same mistake.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One thing about inverters and generators: The wattage rating is designed for resistive loads, not inductive loads. For an inductive load, like a laptop power supply, generally need to have a higher wattage rating.


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

How's this sound....I have a recent model HP 15'' laptop. On it I run Fugawi ENC with the chart of San Francisco Bay. Also, I have my wife's old Garmin "GPS Map 12" plugged in too...need MY positional data...; pluged in the SR 162 AIS receiver ( plug the Garmin into the SR and it will take care of the baud and data merge for you), and...Presto! 
I see just what Traffic Control sees, real time. Actual cost was < $800.
Howard Keiper
Berkeley


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

My decision to switch to plotter over pc was based on radar. No easy/cheap solution to overlaying or displaying radar on the laptop. So given the cost was no longer an issue, why not have a plotter. I found a great source for Garmin stuff...Home - GetFeetWet Navigation BV5.


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

Valiente said:


> I would posit an exception to this: I have a pilothouse cutter. Consequently, it is no big deal to have a laptop mounted near the helm (away from the Ritchie compass, though).
> 
> I have a late-'90s Raymarine monochrome plotter that is great for SOG/lat and long, but which takes $200, not-particularly-good cartridges. Frankly, a good set of paper charts, Notice to Mariners, and laptop plotting (full colour, loads of screen space) makes sense.
> 
> ...


The mini-itx box is my next project.

If you can find an LCD monitor that has an external power brick, the birck is typically a 120 AC to 12 DC converter. Cut the cord and wire the monitor directly into your DC panel. I have a 15" inch (less power draw then a 17") on a swing out arm that swings into the companionway. Laptop at nav station with charting software, using car adapter (dc to dc) and plugged into GPS. I use a bluetooth presenatation mouse:

Newegg.com - ione Libra-N1 Black 5 Buttons, 1 thumb joystick, and 1 laser trigger Buttons USB Bluetooth Wireless Laser Presenter Mouse - Mouse

which works surprinsingly well, and allows me to control the laptop from the cockpit. Add a glare filter for the LCD screen, and you're all set. With the 12 volt monitor setup and the laptop closed (display off) the entire setup draws 2.8 amps. Much better than ducking below to check the chart, and way cheaper than a chartplotter and chart cards.

The monitor of course is not waterproof. I'm thinking that if it's rough enough to send water down the companionway most likely the companionway will be closed and the monitor out of harms way. Worst case a replacement is $150.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

That's what I was getting at. My 33 footer has a tiller and a handheld GPS wired into ship's power via cigarette lighter plug and fuse, and bolted to a lamp gooseneck meant I could keep the display under the hatch and out of the worst of the weather AND I could read the depthfinder display (set to "big numerals") on the side of the nav station.

This was entirely adequate for my needs. Really, I don't need a full plotter display at the outside helm, just a bearing and the wit to consult the chart to make sure that bearing is in a "safe quadrant" or whatever to avoid rocks, shoals or breakwalls that jump out at you. I really do believe that helming is a waste of time that could be better spent keeping a watch, and that windvanes, autopilots, proper sail sets and bungee cords/tiller tamers should do most of the steering. You want to be watching your course ahead and other boats that may intersect you. I've had to alter course on otherwise empty seas when some dolt down below having a crap or making coffee failed to keep a watch and "APed" right across my course.

I have a very big horn for those skippers. I call it "Big Brown Note".

Just my personal view: I'm no Luddite (I work constantly with pricey computers), but I'm working on my seamanship. Chartplotters are a small part of seamanship, and in my view can give you too much information, some of which may be based on old data or false premises. Your eyes might confirm you are in a cross-current via taking a simple compass bearing with a known landmark a lot faster than you can consult a plotter.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

thekeip said:


> How's this sound....I have a recent model HP 15'' laptop. On it I run Fugawi ENC with the chart of San Francisco Bay. Also, I have my wife's old Garmin "GPS Map 12" plugged in too...need MY positional data...; pluged in the SR 162 AIS receiver ( plug the Garmin into the SR and it will take care of the baud and data merge for you), and...Presto!
> I see just what Traffic Control sees, real time. Actual cost was < $800.
> Howard Keiper
> Berkeley


Thanks for the info Keip. 
I am going to look into this. We have a dedicated Chartplotter at the helm and when long distance cruising I back that up at the Nav Station with our PC. I run Maptech Navigator Lite and use a USB GPS for our position.

I will be looking into the AIS receiver and running that in conjunction with the PC software and USB. Sounds cheaper than investing in a new Plotter/Display as my current plotter will not support an AIS receiver and we already have the PC.

Thanks again.


----------



## Harvester (Mar 1, 2008)

garymcg said:


> I have a 15" inch (less power draw then a 17") on a swing out arm that swings into the companionway.


Smart system!
Do you have a picture you could post?


----------



## gmalan (Jul 17, 2007)

*I'd go for a chartplotter over laptop every time*

have a chartplotter on the helm on S/V Sunny Spells as well as the ability to run a laptop with Software-on-Board, using the C-Map cartridges from my Navman Chartplotter.

1. The laptop draws around 4 to 5 amps. The chartplotter, autopilot, AIS, instruments - in fact everything else - draws less than 2 amps when it's all running. This single one fact rules out the laptop for primary navigation.

2. A chartplotter really comes into its own when navigating around obstructions, making landfall at night, or when avoiding traffic using radar or AIS. The rest of the time you can plot a grid reference on a map. So really, you need it at the helm. A laptop can't do that unless you want to risk it getting wet.

3. You can now buy a small colour chartplotter with AIS for well under $1000 (Navman).

4. Chartplotters, in my experience, are very reliable. How often does your "Windoze" laptop freeze, crash, restart... I wouldn't bet my life on a laptop!

I always carry a laptop, but it primarily gets used for planning, for writing my blog and keeping in touch via e-mail. It's also good for troubleshooting NMEA issues...


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

I like the idea of a laptop and they make some that can survive the wet environment of a boat. At work I have on occasion had to work out of my truck and found I needed a 400 W inverter to run it while the battery was charging. The advantages of using a laptop far outweigh one of those dedicated devices. Not only do you get a much larger screen but you can surf the web, check e-mail, play games, watch movies and keep up with you finances. On a boat room is at a premium and any time you can make a device do more than one task you are saving space and clutter. In my case I will be using one to navigate across land as well and all the charplotters I've seen that do both are obscenely priced.....come to think of it they are all obscenely priced.


----------



## wbrakman (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello,
I use a Panasonic toughbook laptop. It is splashproof, and although it won't charge its battery when feed 12volts(it wants 16v), it runs just fine on the boats 12v battery system. I liked the idea of using an automotive jump starter as a power source, especially as I already have one...

Hank


----------



## wbrakman (Aug 15, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I use the toughbook as a below deck backup chartplotter to my helm mounted garmin 440

Hank


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Interesting discussion.. I've found using a Windows Mobile-enabled phone (HTC Touch) (with Wi-fi card) and a Bluetooth-enabled GPS to be all I need on a small boat.

True, the email interface is a bit clumsy (although a folding Bluetooth keyboard helps), but signing up with Telstra NextG gives me current boating weather forecasts complete with the latest satellite images, isobars and even rain radar - for free!! - within Australia at least - and all on the mobile phone!

Laptops are too big and clumsy, too much of a drain on the batteries and definitely on the way out... It's amazing what you can get with technology these days.  

Cameron


----------



## jimmytc (Aug 30, 2004)

Anybody try the new IPhone yet ?


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

jimmytc said:


> Anybody try the new IPhone yet ?


Not me.. though I'd love to.

I'd be worried about the lack of software for boating applications.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

In one of the other threads someone is trying a new charting app for the iPhone 3G. It has a lot of software out for it and more coming every day.


Hartley18 said:


> Not me.. though I'd love to.
> 
> I'd be worried about the lack of software for boating applications.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

*asus laptops*

has anyone checked out the asus laptops for nav purposes, they have some that run for about 8 hours on a charge ( plus some that go 2 hours ). they are on the smaller side but the 8.9 inch screen one might not be to bad, also they use a solid state hard drive so its shock proof. the only other problem is they are mostly linux based although they have some that are windows now i just dont know if it running windows in a linux environment or true windows so who know is nav software will run.

superwarehouse.com/ASUS_Eee_PC_900_Notebook/EEEPC900-BK039X/p/1536733


----------

